# Is there such an art?



## young.learner (Jun 20, 2009)

Is there an art of speed and agility and stealth?

That is an art i would like to be trained in so if there is is there a dojo near hicksville,OH?

                                       Thanks,
                                   Young.learner

________________________________________________________________

"Life is easy, b ut we insist on making it difficult." --Confucius

:matrix::matrix::matrix::matrix:


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu or one of the other ninjutsu x-kans would seem to fit the bill.  Not sure if any are in your area though.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Absolutely! The art of dodgeball, trained this way:




 
What is it about Saturdays that make me such a smartass?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a Quest center near Dayton, Ohio.

Sorry, unfortunately I'm not 100% familiar with the geography of Ohio.


http://www.daytonquestcenter.com/


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 20, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for?  Most martial arts have some aspect of speed, agility, and even some stealth training.  The extent and balance between them varies; TKD or judo have very little generic stealth while the various ninjutsu x-kans have lots of it.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know some of the x-man have all of those and are available for training if you have enough money.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 20, 2009)

The pillow fight league. http://www.gopfl.com/ What 5 maybe 6 hour drive for you?


----------



## jarrod (Jun 20, 2009)

if you are anywhere near perrysville, get thee to the barn of truth:

http://thefightfarm.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=16&Itemid=41

jf


----------



## prokarateshop (Sep 7, 2009)

ninjitsu, but you incorporate those things in any technique


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 7, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Absolutely! The art of dodgeball, trained this way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol, add eyes in the back of the head and it sounds like motherhood!!


----------



## Stonecold (Sep 7, 2009)

Marine Recon, Navy Seal's,  Great training


----------



## still learning (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello,  Speed?  Agility? and Steathd? ....Most martial arts will fit in here...

...Look into Kempo/Kenpo schools...near your area?

Slow motions...NOT recommended for fighing.....

Aloha,


----------

